# Anyone Reading Up On What Sectors Will Be The Place To Invest After The Election?



## fmdog44 (Oct 10, 2020)

I have read several magazine articles so far and I'm leaning toward a couple moves but all of my original investment money is out of stocks so I'm playing with house money.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 11, 2020)

no such thing as house money .every penny is always your money .

heck i started in 1987 with "my money " today it is over 7 figures .. it ain't house money  , its my money ....


----------



## Tommy (Oct 11, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I have read several magazine articles so far and I'm leaning toward a couple moves but *all of my original investment money is out of stocks* so I'm playing with house money.


What did you opt to do with the funds that moved out of stocks?


----------



## Irwin (Oct 11, 2020)

It all depends on who wins. Clean energy sectors will do well under Biden.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Oct 11, 2020)

Totally agree that it all depends on who wins.  If Trump wins all my money goes right back into the stock market from where it is now.  My 401k is with fidelity and I will re-distribute it back to where it was before virus.  If other side wins, Money is going out of stock market totally.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 11, 2020)

Uptosnuff said:


> Totally agree that it all depends on who wins.  If Trump wins all my money goes right back into the stock market from where it is now.  My 401k is with fidelity and I will re-distribute it back to where it was before virus.  If other side wins, Money is going out of stock market totally.



Actually, the markets have historically performed better under a Democratic President.  Here's a chart showing the market performance since 1933.  The best performance, in recent years occurred during the Clinton Presidency.

https://www.financialsamurai.com/st...e-under-a-democrat-or-a-republican-president/


----------



## StarSong (Oct 11, 2020)

If the election results are contested, the markets will probably take a huge slide.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 11, 2020)

StarSong said:


> If the election results are contested, the markets will probably take a huge slide.


First 3 months or so could be a not so good time...till the markets settle out, which they nearly always do.  Agree that Biotech stocks are "comers".


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 11, 2020)

mathjak107 said:


> no such thing as house money .every penny is always your money .
> 
> heck i started in 1987 with "my money " today it is over 7 figures .. it ain't house money  , its my money ....


Ridiculous comments


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 11, 2020)

I think Russia is going to get more aggressive in Europe in the next few years and Iran will also become more unstable, both bad for Wall St.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 12, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Ridiculous comments


the only rediculous comment is thinking there is such a thing as " house money "

so if you buy an investment and sell it the money is all yours  but if you keep the money in play it is not all yours . nonsensical logic.

there is no such thing as playing with house money .once it is yours for the taking , whether you do or not , it is all your money and no one else's....

it is no different than money in your bank account .


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 12, 2020)

I'll stick with my boring old mutual funds.

I may not hit any home runs but I'll be in about the same shape as the rest of America.

_ “In my view, for most people, the best thing to do is owning the S&P 500 index fund.”_ - Warren Buffet


----------



## Uptosnuff (Oct 12, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Actually, the markets have historically performed better under a Democratic President.  Here's a chart showing the market performance since 1933.  The best performance, in recent years occurred during the Clinton Presidency.
> 
> https://www.financialsamurai.com/st...e-under-a-democrat-or-a-republican-president/


This has been the most crazy, turbulent year I can ever remember.  I don't know if we can go by historical performances any longer.  I think a lot of changes are coming here on out and frankly it has me jittery.  

I am more concerned about being able to keep my 401k and IRA than in what to invest in.  All this debt we've accumulated in this country since the pandemic hit has to be paid for some way.  The powers that be may see these as easy pickings.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2020)

mathjak107 said:


> the only rediculous comment is thinking there is such a thing as " house money "
> 
> so if you buy an investment and sell it the money is all yours  but if you keep the money in play it is not all yours . nonsensical logic.
> 
> ...


MJ, you happen to rent in an area with very strong rent control laws.  Presumably you've been in the same place for many years and have thereby been shielded from paying current market rate rents.    

Given that and possibly some other reasons for your bias, you often speak against the concept of people owning homes outright for both peace of mind and an investment. Here's my perspective: 

I'm not interested in being either fully liquid or heavily invested in the market, and have no need to be either. 
I LIKE owning my home and only being on the hook for taxes and insurance. 
I LIKE knowing that if my house burns to the ground I'll be made whole (or nearly so) by insurance and won't have to worry about the sticker shock of prevailing rental rates. 
I LIKE knowing that when I pass away our children will get a substantial inheritance even in the extremely unlikely scenario that DH & I run through the rest of our assets. 
I LIKE the personal satisfaction of having reached the goal of paying our house off. 

A lot of people feel the same. People's relationships with their assets are complicated. For many, it's not all about the money.


----------



## Victor (Oct 12, 2020)

Too soon to say. Its mere speculation.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 12, 2020)

Invest in drug related stocks.  

Like this one.

astrazeneca stock


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 12, 2020)

StarSong said:


> MJ, you happen to rent in an area with very strong rent control laws.  Presumably you've been in the same place for many years and have thereby been shielded from paying current market rate rents.
> 
> Given that and possibly some other reasons for your bias, you often speak against the concept of people owning homes outright for both peace of mind and an investment. Here's my perspective:
> 
> ...




my wife is in this building 40 years but rents are pretty much market rate .... capital improvement surcharges and parking fees saw to that.

I have nothing against owning . In fact we are looking at a condo in westchester.

but in any case this has nothing to do with my comment ... house money is what   ill-informed investors call the profits they are up .... you may want to re-read things again . no one is talking about their house


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2020)

I stand corrected, @mathjak107.  My apologies.  You're talking house money as in the profits gleaned?  (Like the way gambler talk when they're up - that they're using the "house's money" to continue gambling.)  Correct? 

I've never seen or heard that term applied to investments or the stock market. Again, my apologies. 

Carry on.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 12, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I stand corrected, @mathjak107.  My apologies.  You're talking house money as in the profits gleaned?  (Like the way gambler talk when they're up - that they're using the "house's money" to continue gambling.)  Correct?
> 
> I've never seen or heard that term applied to investments or the stock market. Again, my apologies.
> 
> Carry on.


Yes it is a gamblers term ...kind of a mental masturbation term so they don’t think they are gambling away their own money ...it is a myth ,especially when it comes to investing..

we all have money we invested decades ago ...the gains on this money is as much our own as any money in a bank we have ..it is a silly term


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 19, 2020)

According to this article, the markets might continue to do well no matter who wins. I'm not sure I believe that but they gave three main reasons for that theory:
1. Manufacturing is on the rise.
2. Technology will continue to drive growth.
3. Global growth ("the PMIs for September continued their optimistic trend").
https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...t-trump-biden-reasons-stocks-rise/5944481002/


----------



## jrpull (Oct 25, 2020)

StarSong said:


> If the election results are contested, the markets will probably take a huge slide.


That is what I have been thinking. I have a variable annuity with NY Life that has downward protection. I put in about half of what I wanted to invest in March and am waiting to see what happens after the election. But I think no matter who wins the market will dip (larger if contested) and then head back up.


----------

